# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Operatie tumor uiteinde alvleesklier

## herrybyberry

Bij het plaatsen van de 1e stent ( inmiddels de 4e ) is er een bloeduitstorting ontstaan van ca 7 cm.bijde alvleesklier Na een mnd. blijkt de bloeduitstorting niet geslonken.
Is er nu toch een operatie mogelijk ??? Wie heeft hier ervaring mee??
DE operatie op zich is het verwijderen van de tumor bij het uiteinde van de alvleesklier.!!
groetjes :
Berry van Hoof.

----------

